# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Software Feature

## pma

Hello,


New user here. Not sure if anyone else has noticed this. When in freescan mode if you double click in any of the two camera windows the display will automatically zoom in, you can then left click and drag to move around the scene then double click again to return to normal. Great for checking your focus.

----------


## scobo

Good find !
I'll need to check that one out.  :Wink:

----------


## JackWoolfskin

Guys, in connection with our problems of the world, we can make money quickly only here, there are bonuses and gifts, come to us and start earning with him here is a link to you wheres the gold pokies.

----------

